# Pregunta de numero hexadecimal con signo



## javi20 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola tengo una duda me podrÍan alguien explicar .
El problema es como puedo representar un numero hexadecimal en negativo y positivo es decir en binario solo se le coloca un 0 cuando el numero es positivo y un 1 cuando es negativo pero en el caso de un numero hexadecimal ???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

Normalmente se asigna un bit de signo.
http://etsiit.ugr.es/apps/foro/index.php?idhebra=9658


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2012)

Normalmente se hace el complemento a dos en binario, y una vez pasado se pone en hexadecimal.


----------

